# highest Interest



## tech (9 Sep 2012)

KBC @ 3.8% seems to be the best any better return by investing in any other country?


----------



## inseventeen (9 Sep 2012)

Post office for 3 years and you won't have to leave the country. The banks will also cut you a deal that they do not like to make public, especially if your investment is coming to maturity and you're looking for the best rate for another year.


----------



## tech (9 Sep 2012)

Ive tried to cut a deal with Ulster / KBC / EBS for a 6 figure sum and no budge


----------



## Lightning (9 Sep 2012)

tech said:


> any better return by investing in any other country?



By investing, I assume you mean depositing. 

Greek, Spanish and Cypriot banks offer higher returns on EUR deposits than Irish banks. There is a risk/reward reason for that. 

Some UK banks offer 4% for a 2 year GBP term deposit.


----------



## Bronte (10 Sep 2012)

inseventeen said:


> The banks will also cut you a deal that they do not like to make public, especially if your investment is coming to maturity and you're looking for the best rate for another year.


 
Could  you give an example?


----------



## inseventeen (10 Sep 2012)

Had 100k with Ulster @4%, then, when the year was up, (very lately) they offered me 3.75 tops, wouldn't budge from it, so I told them it would be taken out and put with KBC who were offering me more, they matched KBC. That's as much as I can tell you. BTW, I had to deposit it it for 1 year. I see how someone has said that you'll get a better deposit rate in Cyprus, well, I beg to differ. In fact, you'll not get as much there. Best place overseas at the moment that I know of is Turkey, depending on the amount you'll get very good rates for 1 yr minimum. The amount i've mentioned would give you aprox 10% today, but you would have to change your Euro's into Turkish Lira, that can go up and down like a yo yo, that's why i'm not doing it, but plenty of Irish are. You takes your chances as they say. Cheers.


----------



## Lightning (10 Sep 2012)

inseventeen said:


> I see how someone has said that you'll get a better deposit rate in Cyprus, well, I beg to differ. In fact, you'll not get as much there. Best place overseas at the moment that I know of is Turkey, depending on the amount you'll get very good rates for 1 yr minimum. The amount i've mentioned would give you aprox 10% today, but you would have to change your Euro's into Turkish Lira, that can go up and down like a yo yo, that's why i'm not doing it, but plenty of Irish are. You takes your chances as they say. Cheers.



I simply listed off high EUR and GBP interest returns abroad. 

Yes, TRY, ZAR, AUD and many other currencies offer higher percentage returns. The catch is currency risk.


----------



## tech (14 Sep 2012)

so what rate did you get with them?


----------

